# Corking lipped bottles



## kutya (Sep 13, 2006)

I just picked upa dozen bottles that have a lip around the top, and from past experience I have had trouble with my hand held corker getting the corks all the way down. Is there a trick I don't know about.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2006)

The best trick I know of kutya is to trade them for ones without it or get a floor corker. I had the same problem and finally got me a floor corker


----------



## Funky Fish (Sep 14, 2006)

I've heard those bottles called "bar top" bottles. Waldo's solution is the best - floor corker. Otherwise, try to get the corks in as best you can and give those bottles away as gifts!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 14, 2006)

I gave those bottles to PWP, and took a bunch to the recyling bin before that [don't tell her]We only have a hand held corker and have found a good supplier of bottles, so just sort out the ones I can use...


----------



## kutya (Sep 14, 2006)

I knew the floor corker was going to come up. I never even thought to discard the bottles... I guess a floor corker it is. I just have to convince my wife that a floor corker is the answer.. thanks all...


----------



## OldWino1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Once you get a floor corker youll never go back


----------



## jcnoren (Sep 15, 2006)

how do you get shrink wrapes over these kind of bottles once you do manage to cork them?
JC


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't figured a way around that one myself. I keep them for my own consumption and try to seal with wax. No problems yet.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 16, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> I gave those bottles to PWP, and took a bunch to the recyling bin before that [don't tell her]We only have a hand held corker and have found a good supplier of bottles, so just sort out the ones I can use...


Oops! I found out!




Reasons to give to the wife why a floor corker is the way to go and a good investment.
1. Less time spent pushing corks into bottles leaves more time for making wines that she and her friends can drink.
2. A happy wine maker is a good wine maker.
3. Less time pushing corks means more time you can spend with her talking about what she wants to talk about.
Anyone else have anything to add to that list?


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 16, 2006)

Kutya, what if you started a petition? I bet everyone here would sign for you!


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 16, 2006)

I found that you need to get the extra large shrink wraps -- the regular won't fit. I needed to get them for some of my pinot noir bottles that were heavy at the top. Even so, with the flange, the shrink wrap can easily get wrinkes... SOOoooo....I've "recycled" the bar-top, flange bottles(as only we can do here in Montana!)






(what that means for the rest of you is, we can't recycle glass so it goes into the landfill...)


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2006)

And I thought you meant you take them out on the target range for a little practice. Does George carry the large wraps- I haven't noticed any?


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 17, 2006)

Do keep in mind that you don't have to put shrink wraps or wax over all your corks. We rarely use them and people still want gifts from us.


----------



## jcnoren (Sep 17, 2006)

I like to have shrink wrap on my bottles, aside from looking nice I am hoping that they help the corks from drying out. Here in the interior province of Alberta Canada it is very dry here. Also I am thinking/hoping that should a cork leach out wine from within the bottle,the shrink wrap will help to contain any drips. 
JC*Edited by: jcnoren *


----------



## winesnob (Sep 18, 2006)

jcnoren said:


> I like to have shrink wrap on my bottles, aside from looking nice I am hoping that they help the corks from drying out. Here in the interior province of Alberta Canada it is very dry here. Also I am thinking/hoping that should a cork leach out wine from within the bottle,the shrink wrap will help to contain any drips.
> JC


JC, you don't have to worry about the cork getting dry if you lay the bottles on their side while in storage. The cork in contact with the wine will remain moist enough so you don't have to worry about air passing through the cork and the cork being too dry.

-Scott


----------



## kutya (Sep 18, 2006)

PwP, I love your ideas, and am printing a copy out for the wife to see. Sangwitch... Petition...great idea. 


Actually I visited my local brew store, (about 150 miles), and he didn't have a floor corker.... I'm sold on the floor model.... Thanks all. jh


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 18, 2006)

Richard, I haven't found them (the large caps) in George's catalog, but was able to get them from a u-brew in Creston, BC when I happened to stop in. I suppose if LD Carlson has them George could get them.
Kutya, George did have the Italian model (Ferrari)on sale and I've noticed a definite difference between it and the Portugese floor corker. Mind you, I don't have either one, but have "looked."




Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2006)

jcnoren said:


> how do you get shrink wraps over these kind of bottles once you do manage to cork them?
> JC



Was looking through my box of stuff and see that the foil wraps for Champagne bottle tops might fit your flange top bottles....They are foil and once you have them on the bottle you squeeze them and they take the shape of the bottle top and stay in that shape...they look nice on the Champagne botles and think they would work for your flange tops...
So, check your catalogs where they sell the plastic Champagne stoppers and the wire hoods, or where the shrink wraps are listed....


----------

